
Cairo Shell - relaxitup
https://cairoshell.github.io/
======
gigatexal
Why only windows?

~~~
relaxitup
Windows replacement shells are a thing (usually, in essence, just an
explorer.exe replacement), which is what this is. They were extremely popular
in the 2000 decade, but believe the current state of alternative shells has
stalled quite a bit in general.

